# My phone not charge! Cyanogenmod nightlies



## NegO (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi all

I have the last cyanogenmod nightlies rom. I installed a calibration battery program (i cant remember the name of program) and i followed the instructions.

In this moment my phone is turned off because the battery is empty.
now I plug in my phone to the charger and my phone not charge. It shows the google logo appear and disappear and nothing happens.

Please Help


----------

